# trip to the zoo



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

went to the zoo today
they didn't have any P's at this one but they had some other cool stuff

A huge wrasse in one of the reef tanks


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

a motoro ray I think?


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

1 of three huge ass sharks in the 280,000 gallon tank! They were at least 7 feet each!


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

knifefish in with the rays


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

and lastly they had a pack of 5 mean ass wolverines!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Holy sh*t!!! a napoleon wrasse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ShAWEEEET!!!!


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

nice


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet pics! What zoo was this at?


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

the minnesota zoo


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice pics


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

With Peacock on this one, sweet wrasse! I have a pic from the one at Shedd somewhere...nice sand tiger too (I think that's a sand tiger shark).


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

nice


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice wolverines


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet wolverine pic


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

acestro said:


> With Peacock on this one, sweet wrasse! I have a pic from the one at Shedd somewhere...nice sand tiger too (I think that's a sand tiger shark).


 You think correct. What pisses me off is how common Sand Tiger Sharks are in aquariums(like the must have shark







) yet no one realizes how f*cked up they are with their messed up spines....I've noticed that every aquarium I went to, Sand Tigers' spines were bent WAAAAAAYYY out of shape.

/end rant.

Nice pics though.


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

These guys didn't have bad spines. They all looked straight anyway. 
Aren't sand tigers smaller sharks though?
These guys were f*cking huge! 3 rows of teeth and all!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > With Peacock on this one, sweet wrasse! I have a pic from the one at Shedd somewhere...nice sand tiger too (I think that's a sand tiger shark).
> ...


 Sand tigers have a Naturaly Curved back.


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

Looked like a BULL SHARK to me. They are the carp of the ocean and kill people relentlessly if they are hungry enough. One guy jumped off of his deck in Tampa Bay and was cut in half by one of these guys.

That looks just like the bull sharks I have seen around here.

Samps


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

that is 100% sand tiger..

you need to do more research if that looks like a bullshark to you.

also, Bull sharks do not Relentlessly attack people.. yes they are the most aggressive shark.. but No, they are not out to get humans.

its quite simple.. if you dont want to chance getting bit.. then i sugest NOT swimming in THEIR home.


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

I'll happily concur with Peacock's ID of that shark. It is _Odontaspis taurus_, the 'Sand Tiger' shark (also known as the Gray Nurse shark). They're a public aquarium favorite because they're big (up to 10 feet), toothy and do reasonably well in captivity.

Here's an interesting link: http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/Gallery/Desc.../Sandtiger.html


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Peacock said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > acestro said:
> ...


 This is true yes. BUT in a lot of aquariums I've seen(might just be my personal experience) a lot of the sand tigers' backs were f*cked up...of course I didn't know it at the time I was 7 and thought hey those are cool looking...then when I got older and started learning and researching sharks I realized....hey its not supposed to be THAT curved.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

sick bastards..


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Have to go with that ID...it is _Odontaspis taurus_ and they are a favorite....
I would like to see more effort made with other species, but the bottom line is not all aquariums have the space or budget for many other species...do not get me wrong, there are other species out there in aquariums here in the US, and many done in very nice enclosures.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

CrocKeeper said:


> Have to go with that ID...it is _Odontaspis taurus_ and they are a favorite....
> I would like to see more effort made with other species, but the bottom line is not all aquariums have the space or budget for many other species...do not get me wrong, there are other species out there in aquariums here in the US, and many done in very nice enclosures.


 you nailed it..

Odontaspis taurus have very kool reproduction proccesses.. they are the only shark with this proccess right? i believe so, but i could be wrong (i doubt it).


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I assume you refer to the oophagy and embryonic cannibalism that has been documented in O. taurus, only oophagy has been documented







in other lamnoid species.


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

The wrasse is a napoleon Wrasse(Cheilinus undulates)
they get like 10'


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

CrocKeeper said:


> I assume you refer to the oophagy and embryonic cannibalism that has been documented in O. taurus, only oophagy has been documented
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yep.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

great shark pic, love the teeth, and amazing species


----------

